# If you are motivated enough ...



## mirind4

Hey all!

I am of the opinion that if we are motivated and enganged enough to reach our goals, the success if guaranteed! I would like to say this sentence correctly in Dutch.
I would like to say it within 2nd person, singular pronoun.

My translation:

Volgens mij, als je gemotiveerd en geëngageerd genoeg bent om jouw doelen te bereiken, het succes is gegarandeerd! 

Thanks in advance!
mirind4


----------



## Peterdg

Almost good: the sequence in the last part is not correct: it should read: Volgens mij, als je gemotiveerd en geëngageerd genoeg bent om jouw doelen te bereiken, *is* het succes is gegarandeerd!


----------



## mirind4

@Peterdg
Niice, thanks for the fast response! Have a good evening!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Als je in het eerste stuk van de zin _je _en niet _jij_ gebruikt, kun je het best ook in het tweede stuk van de zin _je_ in plaats van _jouw_ gebruiken.
Normaal zeg je _... is succes gegarandeerd_ zonder lidwoord. Alleen als je naar een specifiek geval van succes terugverwijst, is een lidwoord gebruikelijk. Met andere woorden, _... is het succes gegarandeerd_ betekent: niet succes in het algemeen, maar het succes waarvan in de concrete context al sprake is geweest.
Ik zou ook nog _volgens mij_ naar de hoofdzin verplaatsen: ... _is volgens mij succes gegarandeerd_ of _ ... is succes volgens mij gegarandeerd_.


----------



## mirind4

@Hans M. 
Heel veel denk voor de aanvullende informatie!


----------



## ThomasK

Een hint: twee adverbia of adverbiale bepalingen (adjuncts) aan het begin van de zin is in het Nederlands onmogelijk, lijkt mij, of het voelt alvast aan als niet goed lopend. In die zin is de opmerking van Hans M. zeer terecht.


----------



## mirind4

@ThomasK 

Bedankt voor de aanvullende informatie!


----------

